# Cage shelves / levels? How to make?



## AlfredosMommie (May 1, 2012)

U just got a cage for my newly adopted rat, Alfred from the humane society  I bought a cage, not perfect condition but I'll do the job for now, and it's big  but how can I make shelves??? Thanks!


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

I made my shelves. I actually just made my girls a new cage, because they ate through the plastic bottom of the one i bought...yeah, they are destructive. I used a really sturdy mesh type stuff from Lowes. It's in the fencing section, near the chicken wire. It is coated in plastic to keep from rusting. All you have to do is cut the right sized piece of the metal mesh, then just use wire pliers to bend some of the pieces around one of the existing horizontal bars on your cage. Just make sure there aren't any pokey edges sticking out, and you're all good  I then bought a little placemat at the dollar store, or a scrap piece of linoleum, and put that on top, so they aren't walking on wires. It seemed to work just fine


----------



## AlfredosMommie (May 1, 2012)

Hey thanks!!! That's a good idea!!!! I appreciate the help!!!!


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Somebody here used dish draining mats from the dollar store and zip ties to make shelves and she said it worked really well


----------



## AlfredosMommie (May 1, 2012)

Oh ok !!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

I used closet shelving with really small spacing in between. I got it at home depot and used heavy duty zip ties to tie it to the cage. My girlies love it. They make it a daily routine to hang from the shelves upside down and when another un suspecting girl comes pounce on her! Lol


----------

